# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Meditation for dream lucidity already making waves in WL

## BadAssLongCoat

So I have found that since taking more serious interest in Lucid Dreaming and joining this great community that I have also become interested in meditation, I don't just mean floating-above-the-carpet kind, I mean any time I find myself thinking idly such as at work between dockets, walking to and from locations and while doing other things such as reading or writing. Already it has made waves with my dream recall, but it has also sent ripples into my Waking Life. I find that if I organize important events, even trivial ones, while spending only a few moments in a meditative controled breathing state, I greatly improve my memory in making it happen and also my focus on the task when the appropriate time to perform it arises. 

This is a huge break through for me, I can't wait until it forms into a habit and I can take it further. This community has already done great and real things for me and I can't be thankful enough. I'm in for the long haul so I hope you can put up with my hijinks  :smiley:

----------


## ezzolucid

You could read 'Mindfullness in Plain English' (look it up in Amazon) It deals with Vipasanna meditation which we in the west know as Mindfulness. You could also look at the books by Jamie Alexandra who writes about meditation specifically for lucid dreaming

----------

